# The Walt Disney Family Museum



## Handbag Lady

Hi,

I don't know if this is technically a trip report or for information, so I put it here.

The Walt Disney Family Museum opens on October 1st in San Francisco. I had the pleasure of attending a preview this past Saturday.

If you are planning a trip to Southern California and if you have time and budget space, I highly suggest you go and visit.

The museum is not owned by the Walt Disney Company. Inside, you will find a treaure trove of history, love, and a better understanding of Walt himself.

The museum goes into details of how Walt started, and it is full of artifacts from his life, including audio and visual of Walt himself. They have a multi-plane camera display, an entire working model of Disneyland (as Walt saw it), plus many interactive displays.

They have a section on each part of his life, including a railroad portion. I am not a railroad affectionato, but those in my party who were were just tickled pink.

When you get to the room with the early Mickey Cartoons, make sure you get the cat's tail instrument. I don't want to ruin any surprises for anyone, but DO THIS interactive display. I'm sure you will hear the laughter from those guests playing with it before you get there.

The museum is set up chronologically, too. You get to journey alongside Walt's failure and successes as he grows into clearly what becomes the greatest entertainment mind of our times.

I'd hate to write a review and leave out the best parts. But, I don't want to spoil anything. Just take enough time to savor each part.


----------



## ScrapperKimmyD

thank you!  We may be going there in November.


----------



## PrincessKell

We are planning a trip to the city just for this. thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

We are planning to go, but I wouldn't say that it's close enough to go from LA while doing a Disney vacation.  SF is a good 6-8 hr drive from the LA area.....


----------



## bsusanmb

We went on 10/1 and the time it takes to go through the entire museum is much longer then 2 -2 1/2 hours if you are a real Walt fan.  We could have easily spent the day there.  We had tickets for 3pm and had to leave at 6 when the museum closed.   It is really beautiful.  We happened to be in SF that week and I was so excited to get tickets.  The Presidio is a long ride via bus so allow enough time if you take public trans.  The view of the Bay is beautiful from there.


----------



## peloha86

Handbag Lady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't know if this is technically a trip report or for information, so I put it here.
> 
> The Walt Disney Family Museum opens on October 1st in San Francisco. I had the pleasure of attending a preview this past Saturday.
> 
> If you are planning a trip to Southern California and if you have time and budget space, I highly suggest you go and visit.
> 
> The museum is not owned by the Walt Disney Company. Inside, you will find a treaure trove of history, love, and a better understanding of Walt himself.
> 
> The museum goes into details of how Walt started, and it is full of artifacts from his life, including audio and visual of Walt himself. They have a multi-plane camera display, an entire working model of Disneyland (as Walt saw it), plus many interactive displays.
> 
> They have a section on each part of his life, including a railroad portion. I am not a railroad affectionato, but those in my party who were were just tickled pink.
> 
> When you get to the room with the early Mickey Cartoons, make sure you get the cat's tail instrument. I don't want to ruin any surprises for anyone, but DO THIS interactive display. I'm sure you will hear the laughter from those guests playing with it before you get there.
> 
> The museum is set up chronologically, too. You get to journey alongside Walt's failure and successes as he grows into clearly what becomes the greatest entertainment mind of our times.
> 
> I'd hate to write a review and leave out the best parts. But, I don't want to spoil anything. Just take enough time to savor each part.



Thank you, I am trying to post pictures from the museum! Yes, it is a beautiful, and thankfully, permanent exibit.


----------



## peloha86

testing


----------



## peloha86

[/URL][/IMG]

I hope this worked! More pics coming soon!


----------



## SanFranciscan

Oh, it is worth the stop for anyone vacationing anywhere near San Francisco.  The Presideo is lovely, and the back picture window of the museum has a beautiful view of the bay and Golden Gate Bridge.  You are also a short walk from the Palace of Fine Arts, which just got some restoration work done on it.

If you go to the Disney Family Museum and find yourself short of time and nearing closing time like a previous poster here, do not miss Gallery 9.  It is fantastic.


----------



## lcasa

To reiterate - if you're more than mildly interested in Walt and his life/work, allow LOTS of time. There are lots of things to read/listen to/watch - I spent 4 hours and feel like I need another 8! There are 10 different galleries each on a different period in his life/career - and some of those are more than 1 room. But it's not really for kids - it's the history of Walt Disney. There are a few things kids might be entertained by, but any adult with a small ( under 10 I'd say ) child won't be able to take much of it in.

It's a beautiful tribute to the man and what he has given to all of us.
Thanks to his daughter Diane for making this happen.


----------



## peloha86

The Walt Disney artifacts were generously donated by Walt's daughter, Diane.

The Presidio is run by the Golden Gate National Recreation Area.  My grandfather used to take me there when it was a fully working military base.  I used to be in the JROTC in San Francisco and perform right there in front of the museum, which used to be the parade grounds.  Nearby in the Presidio is "Crissy Field", an area where the military planes used to land.  There at crissy Field are walking paths and a small store/museum which gives a history of the Presidio, not to mention a gorgeous view of the Golden Gate Bridge.  
So many wonderful memories, and it is so beautiful there.

I found a link with great pics of the Disney Museum:
http://www.mouseplanet.com/9001/The_Walt_Disney_Family_Museum_A_Photo_Tour

The link to the Walt Disney Museum in San Francisco:
http://www.disney.go.com/disneyatoz/familymuseum/index.html

History behind the museum:
http://www.disneydreamer.com/WDM.html

And the original museum in Marceline where Walt grew up:
http://www.waltdisneymuseum.org/


And just in case you do visit the presidio:
http://www.nps.gov/prsf/index.htm

Don't forget a jacket...It gets VERY COLD in San Francisco!

The neighborhood around the museum:





Front of the museum:





Parking is free!





Here's a picture of the brochure and map of the museum:


----------



## justkeepswimmin

peloha86 said:


> The Walt Disney artifacts were generously donated by Walt's daughter, Diane.
> 
> The Presidio is run by the Golden Gate National Recreation Area.  My grandfather used to take me there when it was a fully working military base.  I used to be in the JROTC in San Francisco and perform right there in front of the museum, which used to be the parade grounds.  Nearby in the Presidio is "Crissy Field", an area where the military planes used to land.  There at crissy Field are walking paths and a small store/museum which gives a history of the Presidio, not to mention a gorgeous view of the Golden Gate Bridge.
> So many wonderful memories, and it is so beautiful there.
> 
> I found a link with great pics of the Disney Museum:
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/9001/The_Walt_Disney_Family_Museum_A_Photo_Tour


  Thanks for posting.  I know I would get emotional going here and I love the Presidio area and SF in general so this would be a dream trip.


----------



## Brygida

As a child, I would read "The Art of Walt Disney" cover to cover and savor the story of the man, the mouse, and the creation of Disneyland.  Visiting this museum is like living inside that book!

We spent 4 1/2 hours there and it was not enough.  (But that was all I could ask my 5 year old to do  ).  We arrived early, not knowing how long traffic through downtown San Francisco would be.  We took a short walk down to the shore of the bay to take some piccies of the Golden Gate bridge.  We entered at 10am, opening time.  One tip, pictures are not allowed except for one spectacular glass hallway through which you have a great view of the Golden Gate, so do bring (but don't use) your camera.

I certainly could have spent 8 hours there and not do the same thing twice.  We got to gallery 4 by lunchtime and were told we had only been to 4 out of 10 galleries.  So we went downstairs to the cafe for lunch.  Warning about the cafe, they only serve one sandwich, one soup, and one salad, and they really have nothing for kids (not even a bagel!).  However, the food (Wolfgang Puck) was very good.  I had a tuna/mustard sandwich and my husband had the chili, both excellent.  My 5 year old ate a cupcake and the banana I had with me as a snack.  

In the afternoon, we picked back up again in gallery 5.  My son especially liked the interactive items in each gallery, such as: a moviola of Snow White that he could crank and display; the various headsets / phones / touch screens that he could hear; synchronizing sound effects to an early Mickey cartoon; and of course Disney cartoons playing around every bend.

My husband, who is not really a Disney fan, still enjoyed the historical nature of the museum and reading about a visionary such as Walt.

I loved so many things and even after being a student of many a Walt Disney autobiography and many Disneyland historical books, I learned stuff too!!  Certainly something for everyone.

The top three items I really, really loved was:

Seeing Walt's real miniatiure locomotive, the Lilly Belle, took my breath away.  How many film clips have you seen with Disney or some movie star riding that train! and here it was right in front of you.
The Disneyland of Walt Disney's imagination miniature model.  This model, specially commissioned for the museum, has a miniature of many of your favorite rides!  The Phantom Saucers.  The Mine Train Ride.  Pirates of the Caribbean,  Peter Pan.  Alice in Wonderland.  A Disneyland that never existed at one time, but maybe the "perfect" Disneyland of Walt's dreams.
The latest interactive technology on touch tables displaying scenes from all things Disney.  Touch shuffle to load an entire table of new scenes.  Touch a scene to find related videos, songs, piccies of that object.  For instance, touching Robin Hood, brought up the trailer for the film, the film poster, etc.  You get the idea.  I could have spent all day just in this room!

Anyway.  Go!  If you are on this forum, you are probably a Disney Fan so leave yourself all day to visit!  It was a dream come true!!!


----------



## ter-moo

Just went yesterday--what a FABULOUS museum!  I am not usually one to spend hours and hours in one museum, and I rarely read everything, but this museum was so fascinating and the subject matter so compelling that the five hours we spent wasn't nearly enough time!  

To reiterate:  The museum is in San Francisco, nowhere NEAR southern CA, so it's not something you could visit along with a Disneyland visit, unless you are planning to spend extra time in the state.

The food offerings in the cafe when we were there were three different sandwiches, two soups, and three/four salads.  I didn't find the prices to be any different than the average museum cafe.  It was very small, however.

The exhibits are well set-up and very detailed.  There are so many personal artifacts and home movies/photos from the family.  I was amazed that there is even MOVIE footage from Walt's infancy and childhood!  (Who had a movie camera in 1901?????)

I agree the museum is not for small children.  Even my teens might have been a little bored to spend so many hours there.  The price is high ($20) but I found it well worth it.  You'd never guess you were in an old army barracks--it has been lovingly and beautifully transformed.  Walt would've approved wholeheartedly.

I'm hoping to go again soon and give more time/energy to the second half of the exhibits, as we had to rush through those a bit because of time constraints--there is a lot to take in and digest and those exhibits in particular are fascinating and poignant, as well as memorable for us baby-boomers.

This is a MUST for an Walt Disney fan!!!


----------



## dwheatl

We went just last weekend (New Year's weekend) and loved it, but it was PACKED. There were no tables available in the cafe, and outside it was about 50 degrees. Thank goodness I found some French guys with whom to share a table inside.
We paid an extra $10 to watch a film (about 1 hour) on Christmas with Walt Disney. There were a lot of home movies, and it was very touching. 
People in the museum were very friendly. I chatted with one lady about the death of WD's mother (very heart-breaking) and with another lady about the song "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. We agreed that it's difficult for a mom to listen to it without shedding at least a few tears.
That view out the window is stunning. I was so swept up in the Disney story, I really felt like I was in Hollywood/L.A. Then I came around that corner and knew I was in S.F.
We spent 5 hours total, but I know I will be back.


----------



## Brygida

dwheatl said:


> We went just last weekend (New Year's weekend) and loved it, but it was PACKED. There were no tables available in the cafe, and outside it was about 50 degrees. Thank goodness I found some French guys with whom to share a table inside.
> We paid an extra $10 to watch a film (about 1 hour) on Christmas with Walt Disney. There were a lot of home movies, and it was very touching.
> People in the museum were very friendly. I chatted with one lady about the death of WD's mother (very heart-breaking) and with another lady about the song "Baby Mine" from Dumbo. We agreed that it's difficult for a mom to listen to it without shedding at least a few tears.
> That view out the window is stunning. I was so swept up in the Disney story, I really felt like I was in Hollywood/L.A. Then I came around that corner and knew I was in S.F.
> We spent 5 hours total, but I know I will be back.



I am so happy that other Disney Fans are finding this Disney treasure.  It is absolutely worth a day out!


----------



## Brygida

Brygida said:


> I am so happy that other Disney Fans are finding this Disney treasure.  It is absolutely worth a day out!



Forgot to mention, that for Christmas, my DH got me the Walt Disney Family Museum book... which is now out and available on their website.  I devoured it and I reminisced about my recent visit in October (see previous post).  Living in New England, we don't get to San Francisco often.  But next time I am anywhere near I will visit the museum again!


----------



## disneylandfan60

Me and my wife became members to the Museum and checked it out for the first time on 01/09/10 and loved it.   We got tickets for 12:00PM and left the exhibits at 3:30PM and we still could not see everything.  I thought I knew allot about Walt Disney until I visited this Museum and relied I knew nothing.   Then at 4:00 we went down to the Theater that they have on the lower level and watched a screening of 20 Thousand Leagues under the Sea.   This theater is small but very nice.  I plan to go back to the museum for special exhibits and to watch more films in there theater.  I know I could watch these films at home, but there is something about watching them at the museum on the big screen.  Next month Lady and the Tramp, I can hardly wait.   If anyone is interested in going I do recommend it.   Parking is free and the museum is worth every penny, bring your walking shoes.


----------



## Ware Bears

Thank you all so much for the info here ~ we are planning on visiting California in 3 years time for our silver wedding anniversary and this is going to be a must-do!


----------



## Cinderella

Thank you.  We're hoping to visit California for the first time this summer.  I didn't know about the museum and it will be high on our list of must do's.


----------



## dwheatl

Ware Bears said:


> Thank you all so much for the info here ~ we are planning on visiting California in 3 years time for our silver wedding anniversary and this is going to be a must-do!



Our visit to the museum was part of our silver anniversary celebration. Congratulations in advance to you!


----------



## peloha86

Just thought I'd bump this for the summer just in case people are curious


----------



## stitchy626

I went earlier this month with friends and we had a wonderful time. We got there at 12:30 and left around 6 and did not see everything. I too loved seeing the Lilly Belle and many other personal items. What hit me the most emotionally was reading his hand written letters. I thought I new a lot about Uncle Walt but boy was I wrong. He led a facinating life of perserverance and determination. I left feeling very inspired and can not wait to go back hopefully later this summer since my DD (15) who soaks up everything Walt couldn't make it that day


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw man. I was so hoping to get a visit in tomorrow with my dad, but it looks like we have to put it off yet again. Just a touch sad over here.


----------



## mickeymouse1017

We went earlier this month and it was incredible.  We got to the museum at 10 and were there for 5.5 hours and could have easily been there another 2 hours if we had had the time.  I really enjoyed the entire thing but especially enjoyed talking to other people and the CM's at the museum.  I felt a little funny that I was standing there crying at the part about his death until I realized that I was not alone.  What an amazing person Walt was!  That museum only confirms my extreme love of all that is Disney!!!


----------



## CADisneyMom

I live less then 30 minutes away from there and haven't been yet.  Maybe I'll go there this week before I head back to work on Thursday.


----------



## amjt660

We are going to go in early August this year.
I do not understand the tickets and that some people are saying "they got tickets for 12:00". 
I thought you just walked up but it seems this is not the case.
If someone can explain how I go about purchasing I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## peloha86

amjt660 said:


> We are going to go in early August this year.
> I do not understand the tickets and that some people are saying "they got tickets for 12:00".
> I thought you just walked up but it seems this is not the case.
> If someone can explain how I go about purchasing I would appreciate it.
> Thanks



You can walk up to the desk an purchase tickets, but if you want a guaranteed time, purchase online.

It's just a method of crowd control, to control the flow of traffic.  Weekends are probably busier than the weekdays.  Look at the beginning of the thread, I posted some pictures and links to help people out, JIC here it is again:

www.waltdisney.org
 good luck 


good


----------



## CADisneyMom

If you walk up you may not be able to get in at all.  It's the same price whether you do it online or there. You can even book it the same morning that you want to go if it's available.  Since I never know what I'm doing I can never preplan but I do still want to go, maybe on Monday.


----------



## Miss SD

I volunteer at the museum, and I'd say the best time to go is early. Get a 10 a.m. ticket so you'll have time to unhurriedly see all the exhibits and the monthly movie, if you want. During the weekend, there tends to be an after-lunch rush that lasts until 3 p.m. or so. (Museum is closed Tuesdays.)


----------



## Brygida

Miss SD said:


> I volunteer at the museum, and I'd say the best time to go is early. Get a 10 a.m. ticket so you'll have time to unhurriedly see all the exhibits and the monthly movie, if you want. During the weekend, there tends to be an after-lunch rush that lasts until 3 p.m. or so. (Museum is closed Tuesdays.)



You volunteer at the museum!!  Lucky you.

Can you let us know if the cafe selection has improved any?  When we went, there was just 1 sandwich, 1 soup, or the 1 salad... and no Kid food!  It was very good, just no selection.

Thanks.


----------



## Miss SD

Brygida said:


> You volunteer at the museum!!  Lucky you.
> 
> Can you let us know if the cafe selection has improved any?  When we went, there was just 1 sandwich, 1 soup, or the 1 salad... and no Kid food!  It was very good, just no selection.
> 
> Thanks.



When I was there Sunday, the cafe was serving three sandwiches (ham & cheese, roast beef and something else, but I forget), two salads (Chinese chicken is pretty good) and a soup, I think, but don't hold me to it. I heard from a couple of employees that the cafe, which had been changing up the menu frequently, has pared the selections down to what I mentioned. Still no kids menu, from what I can tell. I also heard that the bowling alley nearby has pretty good food, and is probably more kid friendly.


----------



## SanFranciscan

Brygida said:


> You volunteer at the museum!!  Lucky you.
> 
> Can you let us know if the cafe selection has improved any?  When we went, there was just 1 sandwich, 1 soup, or the 1 salad... and no Kid food!  It was very good, just no selection.
> 
> Thanks.



It is apparently a very popular position.  I offered to volunteer and was told that they are now at capacity.  Oh, well, with all of my medical bills I need to focus on getting more money coming in anyway.  

If you want kid's food, Lombard Street is close to the Disney Museum.  Lombard is lined with motels and diners like the IHOP, pizza places, etc.


----------



## LulubelleP

Oh how cool thank you for the information!!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

When I was at the museum a couple of weeks ago, they had a butcher paper type of menu posted over the old menu with the menu items written on it. It appears they offer 3 or 4 salads and 3 or four sandwiches, a soup, a couple types of fresh lemonade, soft drinks, and limited dessert items. It looks like they are experimenting with the menu.

If you plan to visit the museum, be sure to check out the website for special events. Before the Don Hahn presentation, which was excellent, I went to a free presentation on the multi-plane camera that I found very interesting. The museum staff frequently offers free 15 - 20 minute presentations on various topics or items in the museum. They are now offering special children's presentations.


----------



## Belle Ella

I totally forgot while making my plans to be at the WDFM next Saturday that it was the 17th - Disneyland's 55th! You think I would have remembered since the whole reason I took that weekend off originally was for a failed trip to Disneyland that I was planning! I wonder if/how that will factor into attendance.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Hello! 

The museum is planning a few large events that weekend, so I anticipate attendance will be up. However, they moved the actual presentations to their facility behind the museum, so crowds in the museum may thin out in the afternoon as guests go to the presentation.

*Saturday July 17, 2010
Disneyland's Growth, Development and Stature Today.
3:00pm, *

As Walt said, "Disneyland will never be completed as long as there is imagination left in the World." Former Disneyland Presidents Jack Lindquist and Matt Ouimet are joined by Senior Vice-President of Creative Development for Disneyland Tony Baxter as they discuss the development of Disneyland, its impact on America, and Walt's legacy. 

*Sunday July 18, 2010
The Happiest Places on Earth: A Look at Disney Parks Around the Globe.
3:00pm,*

Disney Legends Dick Nunis and Marty Sklar along with Craig Russell and Bruce Vaughn from Walt Disney Imagineering explore how Walt Disney's new concept in family entertainment, Disneyland, was a catalyst for parks around the world. 

My wife (Disney Enabler) and I will be there. I am hoping a DISer will be interested in my extra ticket for the July 18 event. It's sure to be interesting.

I am confident you will enjoy the museum. Not only is it a moving tribute to an amazing man, there's something special about being with others who appreciate his impact on the world.

Maybe we'll see you there!

Michael


----------



## Belle Ella

I would take you up on that extra ticket on the 18th if I was planning on going that day. But Saturday is my WDFM day and Sunday I'll be at the AIDS walk, probably wishing I could stop by afterward, but it wont be a possibility  Which is a shame because I would really love to attend the July 18th event.

But I will definitely be there on the 17th!


----------



## peloha86

Just doing the bumpity-bump just in case anyone is checking out the museum labor day weekend...










Whoops! This pic is from DCA...


I meant to put this pic taken from inside the museum...






And this one too...






And don't forget do to a little shopping...


----------



## SanFranciscan

It is lovely out there at the Presidio, and I reapplied to volunteer at the Disney Museum after I got an e-mail earlier this month asking whether I was still interested.  I don't assume that I am going to make it though because I had to take a drug test on Monday, and I am insulin dependent.  I have had several doctors' offices refuse to treat me after learning that I am an insulin-dependent diabetic.  I told my interviewer the truth, but I am discouraged about finding any kind of job once I tell people that I am diabetic because I have so often gotten "the look" and then no callback.


----------



## Miss SD

SanFranciscan said:


> It is lovely out there at the Presidio, and I reapplied to volunteer at the Disney Museum after I got an e-mail earlier this month asking whether I was still interested.  I don't assume that I am going to make it though because I had to take a drug test on Monday, and I am insulin dependent.  I have had several doctors' offices refuse to treat me after learning that I am an insulin-dependent diabetic.  I told my interviewer the truth, but I am discouraged about finding any kind of job once I tell people that I am diabetic because I have so often gotten "the look" and then no callback.



When I took that drug test I assumed they were looking for illegal drugs. Why would they care if you were on insulin?


----------



## SanFranciscan

Miss SD, I will answer in a private message so that we don't hijack this thread and make it all about me.  I will be at Disney World by this time next week and just want to think about having a good time on a trip my doctor believes will be good for my health and not how much my condition has inconvenienced me in the job market

I would recommend the Disney Family Museum for any Disney fans visiting the San Francisco area.  I heard a parent say that there wasn't enough there for little children, but any adult would love it.  The location is so pretty that it is hard to believe that that land was so recently an Army base.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

SanFranciscan said:


> It is lovely out there at the Presidio, and I reapplied to volunteer at the Disney Museum after I got an e-mail earlier this month asking whether I was still interested.  I don't assume that I am going to make it though because I had to take a drug test on Monday, and I am insulin dependent.  I have had several doctors' offices refuse to treat me after learning that I am an insulin-dependent diabetic.  I told my interviewer the truth, but I am discouraged about finding any kind of job once I tell people that I am diabetic because I have so often gotten "the look" and then no callback.



I am very surprised by this. I take medication to prevent migraines that can show up in drug tests as an illegal substance. So far, it has not prevented me from getting a job. Once the job is offered to me, I do tell them about the medication. There have been no concerns. I hope you find this to be true with the museum. Please let me know if you do become a volunteer so I can say hello when I'm there!


----------



## munchkinsmom

I created a new thread about this on the CA & the West Forum, but thought the information would be nice to share in this thread:

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/museumday/venues/The-Walt-Disney-Family-Museum.html

Wish we could take advantage of this, but we live too far away. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## carmie3377

I am so excited!!! DH and I are visiting San Fran Sept 30-Oct 6 and we are planning a day for the museum.  I never would have thought I would get my Disney fix in San Francisco!!!  It was funny how I even came to find it.  I love Wolfgang Puck Express breakfast so I googled it to see if I could find one to eat at in San Fran.  Lo and behold popped up the The Disney Family Museum!!!  I couldn't believe it!  And DH is excited too.  He loves trains so I can't wait for him to see the train exhibit.  I'm purchasing tickets for 10am so we can spend as long as possible.  WOO HOO,  Yes, I am excited!!!!!


----------



## Tink91

I am planning on going to this museum when we do our 2011 trip, can anyone give me advice on hotels, transport, airport shuttle etc. I have never been to San Fransisco and the only thing I want to do is this museum and then maybe some sightseeing, thanks!


----------



## peloha86

Tink91 said:


> I am planning on going to this museum when we do our 2011 trip, can anyone give me advice on hotels, transport, airport shuttle etc. I have never been to San Fransisco and the only thing I want to do is this museum and then maybe some sightseeing, thanks!



*Hotels*: If you want to be close to most of the attractions in San Francisco, I would reccomend Union Square, there's lots of shopping and plenty of places to eat, near chinatown and little Italy. Not cheap, but safer than the perimeter of the city except for Fisherman's Wharf, or Lombard street.  There are some nice boutique hotels in the downtown area.

*Transportation*: The transportaiton is excellent. The bus and subway station for San Francisco only are called "MUNI". Here's the link:

http://www.sfmta.com/cms/mhome/home50.htm

The other type of subway transportation that links San Francisco to other cities in the surrounding areas/cities is called "BART". Here's that link:

http://www.bart.gov/

*Airport transportation to downtown San Francisco:* If you don't have much luggage, you can take the BART from the airport straight to downtown San Francisco.  Just remember, the "Embarcadero" is your last stop in San Francisco before you go under the bay...! 
The other option is the airport shuttle, here's several links to try:
http://www.supershuttle.com/
http://www.airportexpresssf.com/


Most of the attractions in San Francisco for children 3 and under are free.
The San Francisco City Pass is a good deal, here's the link:

http://www.citypass.com/san-francisco

Born and raised in SF, I highly recommend the Academy of Sciences, the Exploratorium, the Bay Cruise, and of course, don't forget the "Walt Disney Family Museum"...

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Brygida

Brygida said:


> As a child, I would read "The Art of Walt Disney" cover to cover and savor the story of the man, the mouse, and the creation of Disneyland.  Visiting this museum is like living inside that book!
> 
> We spent 4 1/2 hours there and it was not enough.  (But that was all I could ask my 5 year old to do  ).  We arrived early, not knowing how long traffic through downtown San Francisco would be.  We took a short walk down to the shore of the bay to take some piccies of the Golden Gate bridge.  We entered at 10am, opening time.  One tip, pictures are not allowed except for one spectacular glass hallway through which you have a great view of the Golden Gate, so do bring (but don't use) your camera.
> 
> I certainly could have spent 8 hours there and not do the same thing twice.  We got to gallery 4 by lunchtime and were told we had only been to 4 out of 10 galleries.  So we went downstairs to the cafe for lunch.  Warning about the cafe, they only serve one sandwich, one soup, and one salad, and they really have nothing for kids (not even a bagel!).  However, the food (Wolfgang Puck) was very good.  I had a tuna/mustard sandwich and my husband had the chili, both excellent.  My 5 year old ate a cupcake and the banana I had with me as a snack.
> 
> In the afternoon, we picked back up again in gallery 5.  My son especially liked the interactive items in each gallery, such as: a moviola of Snow White that he could crank and display; the various headsets / phones / touch screens that he could hear; synchronizing sound effects to an early Mickey cartoon; and of course Disney cartoons playing around every bend.
> 
> My husband, who is not really a Disney fan, still enjoyed the historical nature of the museum and reading about a visionary such as Walt.
> 
> I loved so many things and even after being a student of many a Walt Disney autobiography and many Disneyland historical books, I learned stuff too!!  Certainly something for everyone.
> 
> The top three items I really, really loved was:
> 
> Seeing Walt's real miniatiure locomotive, the Lilly Belle, took my breath away.  How many film clips have you seen with Disney or some movie star riding that train! and here it was right in front of you.
> The Disneyland of Walt Disney's imagination miniature model.  This model, specially commissioned for the museum, has a miniature of many of your favorite rides!  The Phantom Saucers.  The Mine Train Ride.  Pirates of the Caribbean,  Peter Pan.  Alice in Wonderland.  A Disneyland that never existed at one time, but maybe the "perfect" Disneyland of Walt's dreams.
> The latest interactive technology on touch tables displaying scenes from all things Disney.  Touch shuffle to load an entire table of new scenes.  Touch a scene to find related videos, songs, piccies of that object.  For instance, touching Robin Hood, brought up the trailer for the film, the film poster, etc.  You get the idea.  I could have spent all day just in this room!
> 
> Anyway.  Go!  If you are on this forum, you are probably a Disney Fan so leave yourself all day to visit!  It was a dream come true!!!



Hi DIS Moderator!  There are several posts on this thread that would make a great sticky about the Walt Disney Family Museum!  Please consider it!  Especially since these are the DIS Boards... let's spread the word!


----------



## Tink91

peloha86 said:


> *Hotels*: If you want to be close to most of the attractions in San Francisco, I would reccomend Union Square, there's lots of shopping and plenty of places to eat, near chinatown and little Italy. Not cheap, but safer than the perimeter of the city except for Fisherman's Wharf, or Lombard street.  There are some nice boutique hotels in the downtown area.
> 
> *Transportation*: The transportaiton is excellent. The bus and subway station for San Francisco only are called "MUNI". Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.sfmta.com/cms/mhome/home50.htm
> 
> The other type of subway transportation that links San Francisco to other cities in the surrounding areas/cities is called "BART". Here's that link:
> 
> http://www.bart.gov/
> 
> *Airport transportation to downtown San Francisco:* If you don't have much luggage, you can take the BART from the airport straight to downtown San Francisco.  Just remember, the "Embarcadero" is your last stop in San Francisco before you go under the bay...!
> The other option is the airport shuttle, here's several links to try:
> http://www.supershuttle.com/
> http://www.airportexpresssf.com/
> 
> 
> Most of the attractions in San Francisco for children 3 and under are free.
> The San Francisco City Pass is a good deal, here's the link:
> 
> http://www.citypass.com/san-francisco
> 
> Born and raised in SF, I highly recommend the Academy of Sciences, the Exploratorium, the Bay Cruise, and of course, don't forget the "Walt Disney Family Museum"...
> 
> Have fun and good luck!



Ohh thanks so much!


----------



## mamacatnv

I like the Travellodge Golden Gate in Cow Hollow on Lombard (basic & clean with free parking and in a great neighborhood!) The rates are great and it is right down the street from the WDFM plus in a great location for everything else San Francisco.


----------



## SanFranciscan

Merry Mousketeer said:


> I am very surprised by this. I take medication to prevent migraines that can show up in drug tests as an illegal substance. So far, it has not prevented me from getting a job. Once the job is offered to me, I do tell them about the medication. There have been no concerns. I hope you find this to be true with the museum. Please let me know if you do become a volunteer so I can say hello when I'm there!



I went to my orientation on Wednesday and am scheduled for my first shift on Monday.  I want to do the shifts that the students can't do and save those that they can for them, and weekday mornings are when most college classes go on.  

I didn't want to get too snitty about it, but I was fearful of my insulin showing in the drug test.  I know that diabetics are specifically mentioned in the Americans With Disabilities Act, but I didn't want to make that much of a fuss about it either.  I just want normality in my life, and normal people work.

It is lovely out there in the Presidio, and the animation inside the museum is lively.  I would highly recommend it to any Disney fan visiting San Francisco.  It is right there next to the Palace of Fine Arts and Golden Gate Bridge so it is right there in the thick of tourist things anyway and well worth the stop.


----------



## Miss SD

I'm so glad to hear you're going to be joining the museum. I hope we're there at the same time at some point, although I usually only work weekends.


----------



## peloha86

Tink91 said:


> Ohh thanks so much!



You are so welcome!!!
One of my closest friends is moving to Melbourne, Australia in December... and  at the same time...
I hope you have a nice and safe trip to San Francisco.

I was at the 1 year celebration of the WDFM, I saw Diane Disney Miller, she was only 6 feet away from me! I just admired her from afar, to be that close to Walt Disney's family was inspiring.


----------



## LuvSulley

Miss SD or SanFranciscan, 

I'm hoping one of you can answer a few questions about the activities/classes since you volunteer there? Are they for free? I'm interested in the Finger Painting for Big Kids class for adults this month and Disney Discoveries (create your own Mickey Mouse statue) in November but I can't find info on the website about costs/how to attend. 

If you can, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## carmie3377

SanFranciscan said:


> I went to my orientation on Wednesday and am scheduled for my first shift on Monday.  I want to do the shifts that the students can't do and save those that they can for them, and weekday mornings are when most college classes go on.



We were there on Monday (10/4)!  Maybe our paths crossed.  We got there at 10am and left around 3:30 or so.  The museum was fantastic and everyone there was so nice. Hope you enjoyed your first day!!!


----------



## carmie3377

peloha86 said:


> *Hotels*: If you want to be close to most of the attractions in San Francisco, I would reccomend Union Square, there's lots of shopping and plenty of places to eat, near chinatown and little Italy. Not cheap, but safer than the perimeter of the city except for Fisherman's Wharf, or Lombard street.  There are some nice boutique hotels in the downtown area.
> 
> *Transportation*: The transportaiton is excellent. The bus and subway station for San Francisco only are called "MUNI". Here's the link:



Just returned from San Francisco and had a great time.  We stayed at Union Square (St. Francis) and I agree, shopping is fantastic!  The first day, before I bought our MUNI passes, I walked to Fisherman's Wharf.  Wow, that was a great walk.  Got a good workout and was able to enjoy the views at my own pace.

The second day, I bought our MUNI passes.  We utilized the cable cars of course, the F-line (I think that's what it's called), and the buses.  Cable cars were fun, but not very efficient most of the time.  5 or 6 of them would be lined up at the turn around with tons of people in line and they wouldn't be boarding or anything.  They sit there 10, 15, sometimes 20 minutes then they would board people.  What is the reasoning behind that? Anyway, the other transportation was very efficient and the drivers were very helpful by letting us know when to get off and to what bus to transfer to.  I would recommend the MUNI passes to anyone visiting San Fran. We paid $26 each for a week.   Oh and back to the cable cars...  A little trick we learned that helped some was if the line is real long at the turn around, go up to the first stop as they usually held spaces open to pick people up along the way.  At the turn around by Ghirardelli Square, the first stop was just a couple of blocks and there was also a bus stop right by it.   Which ever one came first, we hopped on.  We had it down the last couple of days


----------



## SanFranciscan

LuvSulley said:


> Miss SD or SanFranciscan,
> 
> I'm hoping one of you can answer a few questions about the activities/classes since you volunteer there? Are they for free? I'm interested in the Finger Painting for Big Kids class for adults this month and Disney Discoveries (create your own Mickey Mouse statue) in November but I can't find info on the website about costs/how to attend.
> 
> If you can, please let me know. Thanks!![/QUOTE
> 
> I will make sure that I know what I am talking about on Monday, as I am scheduled at 10:00 a.m.  It is my impression that the classes require registration but not anything like tuition.  I will make sure of that though as I just started this week.


----------



## Miss SD

LuvSulley said:


> Miss SD or SanFranciscan,
> 
> I'm hoping one of you can answer a few questions about the activities/classes since you volunteer there? Are they for free? I'm interested in the Finger Painting for Big Kids class for adults this month and Disney Discoveries (create your own Mickey Mouse statue) in November but I can't find info on the website about costs/how to attend.
> 
> If you can, please let me know. Thanks!!



Sorry I didn't see this until I returned from the museum this afternoon. The Disney Discoveries, which are geared toward children, are free (my daughter made the Treasure Island ship yesterday) and I think the adult classes are free, although it's hard to tell. The member newsletter says "registration required" for the finger painting class, but doesn't tell you how to register or if a fee will be charged. And neither does the website, for that matter. I think SanFranciscan should be able to find out tomorrow. If not, I'll check around.


----------



## Miss SD

I just called the museum and found out that the finger painting classes have been canceled.


----------



## LuvSulley

Ohh OK. Thanks for the info, Miss SD and SanFranciscan!


----------



## SanFranciscan

I spoke to the lady in charge of the adult classes today at work.  The finger painting workshops were canceled due to lack of enrollment.  It was $155 because it was a series.  However, if you are interested in the storytelling class, that is starting on I think Pam said November 14th.  It is $45 and includes the cost of admission to the museum

I am sending a private message with the number of the contact person at the Disney Museum.  I will do the same for others here if anyone would like for me to do so just to see if maybe it results in enough attendees to get the workshop going again.  I am reluctant to put the direct telephone line of someone I don't really know on this web site.


----------



## Miss SD

SanFranciscan, thanks for posting the reason for the program's cancellation. How do you like volunteering at the museum?


----------



## SanFranciscan

Miss SD said:


> SanFranciscan, thanks for posting the reason for the program's cancellation. How do you like volunteering at the museum?




So far I am doing fine.  I am just trying to respond to the calls to volunteer more hours without being there so often that the staff could start to see me as a threat to their incomes, especially since more new volunteers are still coming in. 

For those here interested in museum events, be sure to stop by the reception desk, even if you already have your tickets printed.  There are some Christmas events already listed on the schedule, and I suspect that Disney fans are more likely than the general population to like Christmas regardless of our religious origins.  Therefore, I am encouraging all who live locally or who plan to be back in San Francisco in the near future to sign the e-mail list for upcoming events.


----------



## dayzemair

My mom and sister are going to be visiting SF in a couple weeks are going to the museum on a saturday - is this a mistake, is it going to be packed on a Sat?  Also, is the cafe at the museum realistically where we should expect to eat, or are there other options within walking distance? We are going to arrive via transit so I am hoping that the transit center is near the museum.  Thanks for all the information!


----------



## mamacatnv

dayzemair said:


> My mom and sister are going to be visiting SF in a couple weeks are going to the museum on a saturday - is this a mistake, is it going to be packed on a Sat?  Also, is the cafe at the museum realistically where we should expect to eat, or are there other options within walking distance? We are going to arrive via transit so I am hoping that the transit center is near the museum.  Thanks for all the information!


We didn't eat there, we had breakfast out on Lombard ahead of time.  The cafe looked okay and I do not remember seeing anything else on the Presidio property that offered food.  The nearest that we saw was back on Lombard and that is a bit of a walk, not huge but a bit.
We went on a Sunday morning in July and it was not crowded at all, we arrived at 10:30 for an 11 a.m. entry and were allowed immediate entry.


----------



## mickeymouse1017

We went to the museum on a weekday so I cannot help you there.  We did eat at the cafe.  We each got something different and took it downstairs to their sitting area (there is also a small one upstairs).  We all enjoyed our food very much and thought it was better than having to go elsewhere.


----------



## Miss SD

Within walking distance is a place called La Terrasse, where I've eaten with family. It's OK, but doesn't get great reviews, in general. (If you're facing the museum from the parking lot, the restaurant would be at 5 o'clock.) The museum cafe's food is good, but doesn't have the selection that it once did. (It's run by the Wolfgang Puck company.) I like the chili, butternut squash soup and the Chinese chicken salad. If you want standard stuff like hot dogs, hamburgers and nachos, try the bowling alley, which is at 9 o'clock if you're facing the museum.

I've never seen the museum so crowded that it's impossible to navigate. Early is better, though. (It opens at 10 a.m.) Give yourself plenty of time to see everything, especially if you're a big Walt Disney fan. A few people have told me "I've been here for three hours" and they weren't even halfway through! Yikes! 

Anyway, if you arrive early and want to take a break for lunch, just make sure your hand is stamped and you can come back into the museum afterward. 

Oops, almost forgot. Check if you'd want to catch the museum's monthly movie before you head out. That way, you can arrange your lunch and other plans accordingly.


----------



## SanFranciscan

La Terrasse is the one that I have been told to recommend to people who want more than is served in our Disney Cafe, but some of our guests have told me that it is expensive.  I don't know since I have not eaten there.  Just past La Terrasse, in the Tides Building, is the Acre Cafe, which is popular with those who prefer organic foods.  The only thing that I have eaten there is the carrot bread, but it was pretty good.  The food is served counter-style but has tables.  Most of the people who eat there appear to be employees of the Presidio.


----------



## lcasa

I went for my second visit last Sunday - got there at 11:10 or so for a 11:30 ticket time -spent the time in the shop - then stayed at the museum until 5. It was not at all crowded this time - maybe up to 6 other people in any room  ( first time was the d23 preview - much more rushed due to having 3 not so obsessive friends with me and very crowded). Could have used maybe 15 more minutes but listened to/read almost everything there in that amount of time ( ride showed up a bit too early -- but then that last room is hard to take ).
An absolutely incredible experience for any Disney fan.


----------



## SanFranciscan

lcasa said:


> I went for my second visit last Sunday - got there at 11:10 or so for a 11:30 ticket time -spent the time in the shop - then stayed at the museum until 5. It was not at all crowded this time - maybe up to 6 other people in any room  ( first time was the d23 preview - much more rushed due to having 3 not so obsessive friends with me and very crowded). Could have used maybe 15 more minutes but listened to/read almost everything there in that amount of time ( ride showed up a bit too early -- but then that last room is hard to take ).
> An absolutely incredible experience for any Disney fan.




It is hit or miss with the museum, especially now that we are well past the peak of tourist season.  I walked in to work last week and there was a buzz of activity there due to the animators and media there for the re-release of Fantansia.  Yet it died down quickly enough that I ended up leaving a half hour before I was schedule to do so.  

The gallery with the footage about Walt's death is a bit of a bummer.  I know because I can picture in my mind that flag being lowered and the people being helped to their cars while overcome with grief as described in the video.  Yet the very last room after that is worth a few minutes.  Sit on the little seat there in the middle and take in the tribute.  It is a nice ending, and guests have told me so. I can tell that the museum designer did try to bring people back up after what for many people is a very "emotional" moment.


----------



## mytripsandraces

I went last weekend and was expecting to be there for a couple of hours.  We were there for nearly 4 hours and only left because we were meeting people.  What a wonderful place!  I can't wait to go back and I'm going to watch a movie next time, too!


----------



## LPNmom

Hey there, planning a trip to WDFM this next weekend, wondering if people would eat at the cafe or would they bring a lunch to eat outside the museum? Thanks for any replys!!


----------



## Belle Ella

LPNmom said:


> Hey there, planning a trip to WDFM this next weekend, wondering if people would eat at the cafe or would they bring a lunch to eat outside the museum? Thanks for any replys!!



Honestly, I would have brought food if I had thought about it more. It wasn't anything special, and for the prices, my opinion is it's probably better to bring something with you if you can.

I'll actually be there again this next upcoming weekend. Looking forward to it!


----------



## mytripsandraces

LPNmom said:


> Hey there, planning a trip to WDFM this next weekend, wondering if people would eat at the cafe or would they bring a lunch to eat outside the museum? Thanks for any replys!!



The cafe was really small and overpriced, though maybe not for a museum cafe.  I got two mini cupcakes and they were $1 each (not very good and not worth the money).


----------



## LPNmom

Belle Ella said:


> Honestly, I would have brought food if I had thought about it more. It wasn't anything special, and for the prices, my opinion is it's probably better to bring something with you if you can.
> 
> I'll actually be there again this next upcoming weekend. Looking forward to it!



Thanks for the information. I will plan on a picnic instead!


----------



## Chilly

I'm so glad I found this, i'll def be going here on my upcoming trip.


----------



## AustinTink

Hi all,

We're planning a trip in March. I'm wondering how the tickets work. What does the timed entry mean? When I went online to see about ordering tickets, it said the 10am was good for all day. Do we have to be there by 10am? Sorry, clearly I'm missing something here.


----------



## ter-moo

AustinTink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're planning a trip in March. I'm wondering how the tickets work. What does the timed entry mean? When I went online to see about ordering tickets, it said the 10am was good for all day. Do we have to be there by 10am? Sorry, clearly I'm missing something here.



They time the tickets so that it's not overly crowded at any point during the day.  You need to arrive close to your ticket time, but you can stay as long as you want.  There's so much to read/look out/play with that you wouldn't want to have hordes of people all in there at once.

Does that make sense??? 

I would plan to spend AT LEAST 4 hours there.


----------



## Miss SD

When you purchase your tickets online you'll be given a choice of times to enter the museum. (You get a few minutes' slack on either side of your arrival time. It's 10 or 15 minutes, but I forget.) No matter what your entry time is, your ticket is good until the museum closes at 6 p.m. You also can buy tickets at the door. I volunteer there and I've never heard of someone being turned away at the front desk. (Has anyone else heard otherwise?)

And ter-moo is correct about giving yourself a lot of time to see the exhibits. The museum also shows a different movie every month. In March it's "Mary Poppins" so build in time in your schedule if you'd like to see Mary Poppins in the museum's beautiful theater.


----------



## mamacatnv

Our tickets had a 15 minute window. The fine prints said that if we failed to arrive within our window we could be denied entry.  Now, I don't know if they have ever actually denied anyone entry but keep in mind they could if you are late.


----------



## AustinTink

Thank you all so much for the information. I can't wait to see the museum!!


----------



## Miss SD

Just wanted to let everyone know that the museum no longer has timed entry. If you buy tickets online, and this is a little confusing, they only offer the 10 a.m. option, but you can arrive anytime between 10 a.m. and 4:45 p.m. (Museum closes at 6 p.m.) You can also buy tickets at the door between those times.


----------



## mamacatnv

Miss SD said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the museum no longer has timed entry. If you buy tickets online, and this is a little confusing, they only offer the 10 a.m. option, but you can arrive anytime between 10 a.m. and 4:45 p.m. (Museum closes at 6 p.m.) You can also buy tickets at the door between those times.


I think that was a good call.  The 15 minute window was very intimidating and I know the City fairly well. I can't imagine how a tourist with no experience getting around etc. would feel and I am sure it detered some people from visiting.


----------



## ScooterL

We will be on the Disney Wonder's repositioning cruise from L.A. to Vancouver at the end of April - and we'll have two days in San Francisco.  I really want to go to the Walt Disney Family Museum one of those days.  We'll be there Friday and Saturday, so I assume Friday would be the better day? 

The excursions offered by the ship are (in my opinion) too short - only 3 hours or so - which doesn't seem like nearly enough time, so I'd like to do it on my own.  Do any of you have suggestions on the best way to get from the cruise ship terminal (I think it's Pier 35) to the Museum?  And how long it might take?  It looks like there's readily available public transportation (and we also don't mind walking a bit), but the directions on the Museum's web site about transportation seem a little daunting to someone not familiar with San Francisco.

Thank you!


----------



## mamacatnv

ScooterL said:


> We will be on the Disney Wonder's repositioning cruise from L.A. to Vancouver at the end of April - and we'll have two days in San Francisco.  I really want to go to the Walt Disney Family Museum one of those days.  We'll be there Friday and Saturday, so I assume Friday would be the better day?
> 
> The excursions offered by the ship are (in my opinion) too short - only 3 hours or so - which doesn't seem like nearly enough time, so I'd like to do it on my own.  Do any of you have suggestions on the best way to get from the cruise ship terminal (I think it's Pier 35) to the Museum?  And how long it might take?  It looks like there's readily available public transportation (and we also don't mind walking a bit), but the directions on the Museum's web site about transportation seem a little daunting to someone not familiar with San Francisco.
> 
> Thank you!


Cab - its not that far, I bet it would be under $15.  You could possibly take Muni also, that looks to be 2-3 buses depending on how much walking you want to do and approx 45 minutes each way (I'd take the cab) but here is a link with the trip planner I used - it didn't copy the destinations - start at pier 35 end at Disney Family Museum (it found it without issue) 

http://tripplanner.transit.511.org/mtc/XSLT_TRIP_REQUEST2?#tab1Selected


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

The museum is much too far from the Embarcadero to walk and public transportation can take a while. I strongly recommend you call a cab so you can get to the museum quickly. There is a lot to see and experience at the museum and the time will race by. 

Be sure to check the museum calendar to see if there are any special events on the weekend you plan to go. If there is a special presentation, purchase the reasonably-priced tickets for the event, because it will be well worth it. Although Friday may be less crowded, I've never seen the museum overly-crowded even on a weekend. 

Enjoy your cruise and visit to San Francisco!

Michael


----------



## emmawebb

The Walt Disney museum is american museum. It is located in San Francisco. this museum feature is walt disney life and legacy. This museum have three historical buildings. This museum was opened on 1 October, 2009.


----------



## lucygraee

The Walt Disney is famous and popular museum in all over the world. Walt Disney museum located in San Francisco. In this museum have all information about Walt Disney life. This is very beautiful and family museum.


----------



## andrewilley

I'm going to be visiting California in August, the week leading up to the D23 Expo. I've never been to the west cost before so it's all new to me, but I really want to take in a trip to the Walt Disney Family Museum. I do realise that it'll involve a flight from LA, but as I don't know if/when I'll be back in CA I don't want to miss the opportunity.

My ideal day would have been the Tuesday (shoot, closed!) so I guess it'll now be Weds 17 Aug or Thurs 18 Aug. Any tips and advice on how to plan my day would be very much appreciated - a one-day Disney fan's whirlwind trip to San Francisco!

So far, I expect to get the 7:24am flight from John Wayne airport in LA, which will get me into SFO just before 9am. I'll try to get the 8.35pm flight back to LA. As time is tight, I'm assuming a taxi would be my quickest option to/from the airport, but any idea how much that would cost - or is there a better/quicker choice?

Assuming I manage to arrive at the WDFM near opening time, and if I'm done there by (say) mid-afternoon, what suggestions would locals have for other things to do in a few spare hours - touristy areas are fine as I'll be a tourist!

I know I can easily walk over to the waterside and see the bridge which is a must-do, but any other ideas? Historic locations or buildings to see, a must-visit shopping area (not really interested in expensive or designer clothing type shopping though) or iconic scenic views? I don't mind taking a taxi to somewhere else before heading back to the airport, but I've no idea what I could plan within this rather tight timescale and still make sure I allow enough time to get the flight back.

So, over to you San Franciscans... 

Andre


----------



## Brygida

andrewilley said:


> I'm going to be visiting California in August, the week leading up to the D23 Expo. I've never been to the west cost before so it's all new to me, but I really want to take in a trip to the Walt Disney Family Museum. I do realise that it'll involve a flight from LA, but as I don't know if/when I'll be back in CA I don't want to miss the opportunity.
> 
> My ideal day would have been the Tuesday (shoot, closed!) so I guess it'll now be Weds 17 Aug or Thurs 18 Aug. Any tips and advice on how to plan my day would be very much appreciated - a one-day Disney fan's whirlwind trip to San Francisco!
> 
> So far, I expect to get the 7:24am flight from John Wayne airport in LA, which will get me into SFO just before 9am. I'll try to get the 8.35pm flight back to LA. As time is tight, I'm assuming a taxi would be my quickest option to/from the airport, but any idea how much that would cost - or is there a better/quicker choice?
> 
> Assuming I manage to arrive at the WDFM near opening time, and if I'm done there by (say) mid-afternoon, what suggestions would locals have for other things to do in a few spare hours - touristy areas are fine as I'll be a tourist!
> 
> I know I can easily walk over to the waterside and see the bridge which is a must-do, but any other ideas? Historic locations or buildings to see, a must-visit shopping area (not really interested in expensive or designer clothing type shopping though) or iconic scenic views? I don't mind taking a taxi to somewhere else before heading back to the airport, but I've no idea what I could plan within this rather tight timescale and still make sure I allow enough time to get the flight back.
> 
> So, over to you San Franciscans...
> 
> Andre



Others have said to take a taxi, I guess the San Francisco BART does not get you close enough.  Another option is to go on mapquest.com, key in the airport and museum address, select the "use public transportation" button and see what that gives you.  We rented a car.  Driving and parking at the museum is super easy.  Then, late that afternoon, we drove across the Golden Gate Bridge to Muir Woods National Park to hike the giant redwoods!  If you are taxi-ing, you may want to get to Fisherman's Wharf area and ride a cable car, hopefully ending up somewhere where you can get a BART/subway back to the airport.

Enjoy the museum!  I absolutely loved the Walt Disney museum, it's like living inside "the Art of Walt Disney" book.


----------



## mytripsandraces

Try http://www.hopstop.com/?city=sanfrancisco.  It's a great site and can help you get around cities that you're not familiar with.


----------



## andrewilley

Thanks for the tips!

The car hire is tempting, but not knowing the city roads I think it might be better for me to use local transport (esp when heading back to the airport).

I've checked the hopstop site (neat!) and that gives me an option of getting the BART (which it says is half a mile's walk from the airport) and then change onto the 43 bus which drops me off about another half-mile's walk from the museum. Total time is listed as about around 1h40m including the walking, and the taxi time shows as about the same (1h39m). The taxi cost is around $50 each way, and I'm guessing the public transport option would be a lot cheaper - and probably more fun for a tourist too. How often do the BARTs and buses usually run, in case I just miss one?

Fisherman's wharf / cable car sounds good, especially if I can end up somewhere that is a single BART (underground train, yes?) journey back to the airport for later. Might as well use my tourist stop to get me half-way in the journey!

Any more ideas? Whereabouts are the famous steep hill streets you see on the movies, with the trams running up them? Looking for something iconically San Fransisco that fits in with the route back to the airport!  

[Edit: ignore me on that last bit, some Googling later and I see that's what you were talking about! So catch the Powell/Hyde line all the way to the turntable at the end, and get the direct BART from outside Bloomingdales - sounds great]

Andre


----------



## mytripsandraces

Here's a link with the BART schedules.  Be sure to get to the Ferry Building for some great food!

http://www.bart.gov/schedules/bystation.aspx


----------



## andrewilley

Thanks for all the help folks, getting kinda excited now!

As someone who knows SF and traffic/etc, do you thinking my timings for the day will work? i.e. flight arrives at 9am, BART/bus over to the WDFM, walk over to the shoreline to see the bridge, then taxi over to the wharf, and then cable car/BART back to the airport for (say) around 7pm for my 8.30pm flight? Don't want to cut it too fine to allow for delays and getting through security/etc (will probably just have a camera bag with me so should be fairly quick at airport, how soon before flight should I ideally arrive?)

Andre


----------



## SanFranciscan

andrewilley said:


> Thanks for all the help folks, getting kinda excited now!
> 
> As someone who knows SF and traffic/etc, do you thinking my timings for the day will work? i.e. flight arrives at 9am, BART/bus over to the WDFM, walk over to the shoreline to see the bridge, then taxi over to the wharf, and then cable car/BART back to the airport for (say) around 7pm for my 8.30pm flight? Don't want to cut it too fine to allow for delays and getting through security/etc (will probably just have a camera bag with me so should be fairly quick at airport, how soon before flight should I ideally arrive?)
> 
> Andre



Andre, I worked at the Disney Museum until April 1, 2011, when I left San Francisco to move to Orlando.  You don't have to walk to the shoreline to get a good view of the GGB.  You can get a beautiful view right out of the back window of the museum, just before you enter Gallery 8.  Unless, there is major fog on the day that you are there, it gives you an eye-level view of the Golden Gate Bridge, which would save you some time during your time crunch.


----------



## andrewilley

Yeah, I saw some pics, looks a gorgeous view. I just thought the whole 'standing on the beach' bit might have been even better, but I'll have to see how time goes.

Hope you are enjoying life on the other coast now.

Andre


----------



## KCmike

Thanks so much for this thread.  This is something I feel is a must do for me being such a big fan of Walt and Disneyland.  It looks fabulous.  I need to add this to my big finale trip of California next year.


----------



## peloha86

KCmike said:


> Thanks so much for this thread.  This is something I feel is a must do for me being such a big fan of Walt and Disneyland.  It looks fabulous.  I need to add this to my big finale trip of California next year.



It is a must do! Maybe you can squeeze in a Disney Cruise out of LA?


----------



## lugnut33

I'll be going to the WDFM next week.  Visiting a cousin in Oakland, so I thought I'd swing over there.  Also doing the City, Alcatraz, driving Hwy 1 to Big Sur, wine tasting, Sonoma NASCAR race, and visiting some other family members.


----------



## peloha86

Bump, it's summer time!


----------



## ValpoCory

My wife and I are going to SF on Wednesday, sans DD5 and DS1.  We are staying in Union Square, and the Super Sightseeing tour picks you up there and takes you to the Pier 39 area and then to the Walt Disney Family Museum (amongst other places).   We'll be doing that on Thursday, which is our 10th wedding anniversary.   Finishing off the day with a nice dinner at the Cliff House overlooking the Pacific.

If you are planning on going to the Museum, print this out for $2 off admission (expires 12/31/2011 but it might extend ... check link).

http://www.baycityguide.com/images/coupons_pdf/San_Francisco_printable_coupons_attractions.pdf


----------



## mamacatnv

ValpoCory said:


> My wife and I are going to SF on Wednesday, sans DD5 and DS1.  We are staying in Union Square, and the Super Sightseeing tour picks you up there and takes you to the Pier 39 area and then to the Walt Disney Family Museum (amongst other places).   We'll be doing that on Thursday, which is our 10th wedding anniversary.   Finishing off the day with a nice dinner at the Cliff House overlooking the Pacific.
> 
> If you are planning on going to the Museum, print this out for $2 off admission (expires 12/31/2011 but it might extend ... check link).
> 
> http://www.baycityguide.com/images/coupons_pdf/San_Francisco_printable_coupons_attractions.pdf


FYI The WDFM would be very boring to small children. There is a ton of reading involved


----------



## dwheatl

ValpoCory said:


> My wife and I are going to SF on Wednesday, sans DD5 and DS1.  We are staying in Union Square, and the Super Sightseeing tour picks you up there and takes you to the Pier 39 area and then to the Walt Disney Family Museum (amongst other places).   We'll be doing that on Thursday, which is our 10th wedding anniversary.   Finishing off the day with a nice dinner at the Cliff House overlooking the Pacific.
> 
> If you are planning on going to the Museum, print this out for $2 off admission (expires 12/31/2011 but it might extend ... check link).
> 
> http://www.baycityguide.com/images/coupons_pdf/San_Francisco_printable_coupons_attractions.pdf


Glad you're able to get away for some couple time for your anniversary. Congrats on 10 years, and have a wonderful trip. We went to SF for our 10 year anniversary, but that was long before the Museum was there.


----------



## ValpoCory

mamacatnv said:


> FYI The WDFM would be very boring to small children. There is a ton of reading involved



Yep.  That's why we are going during this trip with the kids back in Texas.


----------



## ValpoCory

dwheatl said:


> Glad you're able to get away for some couple time for your anniversary. Congrats on 10 years, and have a wonderful trip. We went to SF for our 10 year anniversary, but that was long before the Museum was there.



Thank you!  We can't wait.


----------



## mamacatnv

ValpoCory said:


> Yep.  That's why we are going during this trip with the kids back in Texas.


 Duh, I missed the without kids part!   Have a great time its an amazing display


----------



## SanFranciscan

ValpoCory said:


> My wife and I are going to SF on Wednesday, sans DD5 and DS1.  We are staying in Union Square, and the Super Sightseeing tour picks you up there and takes you to the Pier 39 area and then to the Walt Disney Family Museum (amongst other places).   We'll be doing that on Thursday, which is our 10th wedding anniversary.   Finishing off the day with a nice dinner at the Cliff House overlooking the Pacific.
> 
> If you are planning on going to the Museum, print this out for $2 off admission (expires 12/31/2011 but it might extend ... check link).
> 
> http://www.baycityguide.com/images/coupons_pdf/San_Francisco_printable_coupons_attractions.pdf



I used to work at the Cliff House long before I started volunteering at the WDFM.  I left the Cliff House 20 years ago, and I do agree that the views can be quite lovely depending upon which table that you get.  Without a window seat, much of the charm is gone.  If you happen to be in the area of the Cliff House early and find it to be crowded and don't get a "good table," there is a little restaurant up the hill called Louis's.  It is owned by relatives of the owners of the Cliff House.  Because Louis's is small, there are no "bad tables"; and Louis's is much cheaper than the Cliff House, where a basic omelet can run you around $20.  I thought that I would mention this because this would get you a Pacific view on the cheap, and the tables in the back hang over the cliff leaving you feeling as though you are sitting on the edge of the world.


----------



## EPCOT66bye

What hotels are near the Presidio?  We'd like to spend a day at the WDFM and also Exploratorium, which looks to be nearby.  Unfortunately, this would be the only time we'd have in SF, so staying close would give us more time in the museums.  We'll also be driving to Anaheim for time there.

thanks!


----------



## ter-moo

EPCOT66bye said:


> What hotels are near the Presidio?  We'd like to spend a day at the WDFM and also Exploratorium, which looks to be nearby.  Unfortunately, this would be the only time we'd have in SF, so staying close would give us more time in the museums.  We'll also be driving to Anaheim for time there.
> 
> thanks!



This one is really close to all of that.  It's a newly renovated motel, owned by Joie de Vivre.  It has free parking available, which is HUGE!  I haven't stayed there, but I've stayed at some of their other properties, and have always been pleased.

http://www.jdvhotels.com/hotels/sanfrancisco/del_sol


----------



## EPCOT66bye

thanks, ter-moo...

That looks like a really nice place and convenient, but not quite in our budget.  We're traveling for 25 nights, so I'm budgeting about half that a night.  Unfortunately, that's a challenge when the rates are higher for a given locale.  i'm beginning to see that CA is rather expensive.


----------



## Miss SD

ter-moo said:


> This one is really close to all of that.  It's a newly renovated motel, owned by Joie de Vivre.  It has free parking available, which is HUGE!  I haven't stayed there, but I've stayed at some of their other properties, and have always been pleased.
> 
> http://www.jdvhotels.com/hotels/sanfrancisco/del_sol



Thanks for the information about the hotel. Even though we're locals, it looks like a nice spot for a stay-cation. And they allow dogs!


----------



## ter-moo

EPCOT66bye said:


> thanks, ter-moo...
> 
> That looks like a really nice place and convenient, but not quite in our budget.  We're traveling for 25 nights, so I'm budgeting about half that a night.  Unfortunately, that's a challenge when the rates are higher for a given locale.  i'm beginning to see that CA is rather expensive.


There are a couple of other less expensive hotels along Lombard Street:

Cow Hollow Inn:  http://www.cowhollowmotorinn.com/
Buena Vista Motor Inn: http://www.buenavistamotorinn.com/
Coventry Motor Inn: http://www.coventrymotorinn.com/
Comfort Inn: http://www.sanfranciscocomfortinn.com/



Have you looked into vacation rentals?  That might end up being cheaper for you...

The key words you want to look for to be close to the areas you mentioned would be Presidio, Lombard Street, Cow Hollow and  Marina District.


----------



## Rynosaur

we are heading to san fran this weekend and i am really going to try to make it to this museum. i think we have time saturday to dedicate about 4 hours there


----------



## SanFranciscan

I now live in Orlando, but I remember walking past a number of lodges on my way to the supermarket after work at the Disney Museum.  Since it is now off-season in San Francisco, with October being second only to January for the lowest number of tourists, the hotels on Lombard would be less expensive than their "official" prices of course and be very convenient to the Palace of Fine Arts/Exploratorium and the Disney Museum.  My companion and I paid no where near the price per night listed on the door of our room when we went to Disneyland in April of 2006 so October prices are probably much lower than the "retail" (summer rush) price of a room in San Francisco.

I am trying to remember the name of a motor lodge that is right outside the gate of the Presidio about three blocks from the museum.  I shall look it up for you.  It is maddening not being able to remember the name of a place that I can still see so clearly in my mind.


----------



## mamacatnv

We always stay at the Travelodge Golden Gate - its rates are always less than the Cow Hollow Inn and they are across the street from each other. Corner of Steiner and Lombard in the heart of Cow Hollow - Walkable to the Exploratorium and an easy cab ride/drive to the Disney Museum. Parking at the Disney Museum is free so if you have a car this is an easy 3-5 minute drive from the motels on Lombard St. 

http://www.travelodge.com/hotels/california/san-francisco/travelodge-golden-gate/hotel-overview


----------



## ter-moo

SanFranciscan said:


> I now live in Orlando, but I remember walking past a number of lodges on my way to the supermarket after work at the Disney Museum.  Since it is now off-season in San Francisco, with October being second only to January for the lowest number of tourists, the hotels on Lombard would be less expensive than their "official" prices of course and be very convenient to the Palace of Fine Arts/Exploratorium and the Disney Museum.  My companion and I paid no where near the price per night listed on the door of our room when we went to Disneyland in April of 2006 so October prices are probably much lower than the "retail" (summer rush) price of a room in San Francisco.
> 
> I am trying to remember the name of a motor lodge that is right outside the gate of the Presidio about three blocks from the museum.  I shall look it up for you.  It is maddening not being able to remember the name of a place that I can still see so clearly in my mind.


Was it the Marina Motel?
http://www.marinamotel.com/

Actually THAT one looks really great! (but a little more expensive than the poster was looking for...)
There's another called The Presidio Inn:
www.presidioinn.com/

There's also an Economy Inn just outside the Presidio.  Couldn't find a website for it.


----------



## SanFranciscan

The more that I think about it, the more I think that Hotel Del Sol is the one right outside the Presidio gate.  Since that is out of your budget, moving away from the Golden Gate Bridge area up closer to VanEss Avenue will bring down the room rates.


----------



## jegsnakkernorsk

I was in San Francisco for work, staying at the Hyatt Regency Embarcadero Center.  This was down in the financial district and when a meeting was canceled, I hoped in a cab and $21 later I was at the Presidio at the Walt Disney Family Museum.  And another $20 later I was looking at black and white family portraits of Walt's ancestors in room #1.  

The museum may not be a part of Disney Corporation, but the sticker shock is eerily similar. (I spent another $55 on a t-shirt and three pins, but I'm sure you can forgive the splurge.)  There is however, complimentary coat check in the basement, next to the women's restroom - convenient!

The exhibits are largely interactive and interesting to an adult audience.  I saw a group of young school children being hurried through so perhaps they have special tours and activities for children.   Mostly, on this Wednesday morning in early December, it was adult couples - a mix of Baby Boomers and Gen Xers.  It took me about 3 hours to tour the museum and I didn't know about the theater so I only explored the 10 rooms, the cafe and the gift shop.

Unlike a typical Disney-fan, I had no plans and no idea what to expect.  I was largely pleased with my visit.  The one thing I wish I had mentally prepared myself better for was that this is NOT Disneyland or Wald Disney World.  I knew I was going to a museum, but I was going to a Disney Museum, so I thought.  Basically I was expecting Cast Members - friendly, outgoing people who are ready to answer questions and be helpful.  The staff were instead bored, over-educated museum staff.  I actually don't know their education, they all just seemed like they had masters degrees from expensive universities in comparative religion and women's studies and were really disappointed in the turn their lives had taken.  Anyway, if you want a cab home - you have to beg one of them to #1 look at you, #2 listen to you, and #3 call a cab for you.  Good luck!


----------



## dwheatl

If anyone on here is planning to visit the museum soon, Sweet Jack has a half-off coupon. Here's the link : http://sweetjack.com/daily-deal/san-francisco
It's sort of like Groupon. You subscribe, and they have daily deals. If it's not on the daily deal, click on the "recent deals" tab.


----------



## PatriciaH

Going next month! Really excited!


----------



## misstammy824

If anyone visits the new Snow White exhibit, please report. I have a trip planned for January and I'm super excited to see this!


----------



## holhal

I'm driving up there from LA this weekend for the D23 event so I'll post about it when I get back.  Looking forward to my first visit there


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

I am attending the presentation by Disney historian J.B. Kaufman on the film and exhibit this weekend and will write an article about it for The DISUnplugged Disney Blog.

Michael Bowling


----------



## usnuzuloose

I was at the museum last week. So much to see, I glanced at the area of Snow White, but since I have never been I would not know what was changed.
The exciting part was Walt's Daughter , Dorothy was there.


----------



## StoneSword

usnuzuloose said:


> I was at the museum last week. So much to see, I glanced at the area of Snow White, but since I have never been I would not know what was changed.
> The exciting part was Walt's Daughter , Dorothy was there.



I'm guessing you meant Diane.  She is there quite often, as it was she, her husband (Ron Miller), and children are the ones who founded the museum.


----------



## misstammy824

Has anyone been in the last couple of months?  I fly in to San Fran on Saturday, and we are planning to visit the museum on Sunday.  Anyone have lunch suggestions in the area?  I know there is a food counter in the museum.  How is the food at it?

Thanks!


----------



## StoneSword

The cafe is catered by Wolfgang Puck if I recall correctly.  It is OK food, but is fairly basic stuff.  A fun place nearby to get food is the Presidio Social Club : http://presidiosocialclub.com/


----------



## bcla

It's San Francisco, so you'll have plenty of options nearby.  I heard that it might be possible to get into the Lucasfilm Dining Commons with the right connections, but that may just be a rumor.  They used to have a coffee place at Lucasfilm, but I think it closed and wouldn't have been open on weekends.

Still - one can still go there and check out the Yoda statue.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

The cafe at the museum is nothing special. Sandwiches and salads are pre-made. The best I can say about them is they are food. The chili is good, but nothing special. 

The Presidio Social Club can be on the costly side and the portions small depending upon what you order, but this is a favorite destination for many. 

The Transit Cafe near the museum is a better alternative for salads, sandwiches and pizza. Their website indicates they are closed on weekends. This must be new because I have eaten there on weekends in the past.

http://www.presidio.gov/visit/Pages/transit-cafe-at-the-presidio.aspx

I have heard good things about the burgers at The Presidio Bowling Alley. I plan to eat there the next time I am at the museum.

http://presidiobowl.com/

Below is a link to a list of all S.F. Presidio restaurants.

http://www.presidio.gov/about/Pages/tenant-directory.aspx?View={7349EE11-5810-4D96-AA86-AF72F5318E9F}&FilterField1=Tenant_x0020_Category&FilterValue1=296&FilterOp1=In&FilterLookupId1=1&FilterData1=0,07420232-aec3-491e-a6b2-75ab3e4ba5fc


I hope this is helpful. Perhaps I'll see you at the museum!

Michael Bowling


----------



## SanFranciscan

I love the bowling alley, and I don't even bowl.  If you are going to the museum at opening time, the Presidio Bowl is a good place for breakfast.  I moved away from San Francisco nearly two years ago, but my husband and I used to eat breakfast at Presidio Bowl before my volunteer shifts at the Disney Museum.  I was entertained by the bowlers who would get so excited about it so early in the morning.

The cafe at the museum is more for light eating, but I would recommend a brief stop there to refresh yourself after the tribute to Walt at the end of the galleries.  While it is touching you will feel the grief of those who attended the funeral of a man whom you have never met but will feel like you know after you have made it through all of the galleries in the museum.  I came from a family of fourth-generation caterers and always left that museum understanding what I had not understood while I was growing up.  That being why our guests always ate more at funerals than at weddings.


----------



## bcla

Special now from Travelzoo.  Half off adult admission ($10 each) valid through July 31, 2013 and only good for regular admission.  Not sure if they'll let you tack on for the special programs.  Vouchers also have to be redeemed in person and times can't be reserved online as with regular admission.

http://www.travelzoo.com/local-deals/San-Francisco/Other/38563


----------



## bcla

Just made the visit.  I noted I got half off from Travelzoo.  When we got there, I noticed a stack of the vouchers.

I thought the museum started a bit slow, but started getting more interesting as it progressed.  I think it was by design.  Many of the more interactive exhibits are further along, while the ones near the beginning are more passive.

Some have noted that younger kids may not like it.  Our kid loved it - especially all the Mickey Mouse merchandise.  He went crazy of the replica of Disneyland.


----------



## Diane355

My husband and I were just there in February for one day.  Awsome place.  We live in Henderson NV so won't get back there soon, except I am going on a California Costal cruise in April and we will be docked in SF for 24 hours, 1pm on Sunday to 1pm on Monday.  I would like to go spend a couple more hours at the museum.  Does anyone know the best way to travel from the the cruise ship piers to the museum.  I think I can take the MUNI bus but schedule said it would take an hour each way.  That's probably too long.  If taxi would be best, what would a reasonable fare be. Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## ter-moo

That's amazing that it takes a whole hour on the bus!  It's only about 4 miles away! 

Looks like cabfare would range from $16-$30 depending on traffic.


----------



## MMCD

Are there any coupons?  I missed the $10 off.  I'll be going in June.


----------



## seobaina

Hi

I noticed you've posted that parking is free. We are thinking of visiting on route to Salinas. Can you tell me if there are any issues with the parking? Is it often full? Do we/can we prebook it?

Thanks


----------



## KCmike

Planning on visiting this museum for the first time this November.  Subscribing.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

seobaina said:


> Hi
> 
> I noticed you've posted that parking is free. We are thinking of visiting on route to Salinas. Can you tell me if there are any issues with the parking? Is it often full? Do we/can we prebook it?
> 
> Thanks



There is plenty of parking across the street from the museum.  However, the Presidio now charges a fee for parking in this area.


----------



## seobaina

Merry Mousketeer said:


> There is plenty of parking across the street from the museum.  However, the Presidio now charges a fee for parking in this area.



Thank you


----------



## WaltDisneyFan5

I just returned from visiting the museum.  I have been wanting to
since it opened in 2009....and I finally went.  I love love loved it!!!!
Beautiful view of bridge at one point in the walking area.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Merry Mousketeer said:


> There is plenty of parking across the street from the museum.  However, the Presidio now charges a fee for parking in this area.


Hi Michael   Is parking still free on weekends?


----------



## bcla

Sleepless Knight said:


> Hi Michael   Is parking still free on weekends?



I believe the WDFM is 2nd from the right.






http://www.presidio.gov/visit/transportation/Pages/parking.aspx


----------



## Sleepless Knight

Glad to see that parking is still free on weekends.  They have some great presentations at the museum quite often.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

Hey Sleepness Knight! Have you forgotten where the museum is? It has been a long time!


----------



## tlovesdis

I'm going today!  Can't wait!


----------



## seobaina

We're planning to go on a Saturday mid sept. Do we need to book?


----------



## MMCD

We were there on a Thursday.  We got there at 10am.  We had to leave by 12:30pm.  It was not crowded but there were elementary kids who did not appreciate the museum.  After I let them get ahead of me, I was able to read, read and read all the photos.  I had to walk through a room to rush through.  It was the time during the movies and the start of Disneyland.  I cried in the last room.  Now I want to read about Roy Disney who supported Walt's dreams.

DVC members receive $3 off.  We paid for parking on the street.  I can't remember how much.  I wish it will become an audio tour.  It will be less disruptive.


----------



## bcla

MMCD said:


> We paid for parking on the street.



It's $1/hour paid via a day use permit machine.  Paying $6 will dispense a permit valid all day.


----------



## DisneyMarvelStarWars

seobaina said:


> We're planning to go on a Saturday mid sept. Do we need to book?



Tickets are available at the door, but if you buy them online they will assign you a time on the day you choose. Buying online is better than just showing up, because the museum could be sold out that day.


----------



## seobaina

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Tickets are available at the door, but if you buy them online they will assign you a time on the day you choose. Buying online is better than just showing up, because the museum could be sold out that day.



I guess we should do that then as it's our only real chance/day of doing this. I was hoping to just turn up but it's probably risky for a Saturday. x


----------



## bcla

DisneyMarvelStarWars said:


> Tickets are available at the door, but if you buy them online they will assign you a time on the day you choose. Buying online is better than just showing up, because the museum could be sold out that day.



Sure there might have been a chance it sold out when it first opened, but these days there's very little chance.  The one time we visited we did it on a Travelzoo discount admission where the voucher could only be redeemed at the entrance without reservation.  We went on a Sunday and it wasn't anywhere near full.

Honestly - I wouldn't worry about it selling out.  Visitation frankly isn't that high.


----------



## seobaina

Oh ok, thank you. That makes me feel better cause we have coupons we can use for discount on the door only.


----------



## old lady

I hope plans haven't change since the fire near San Francisco.


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

old lady said:


> I hope plans haven't change since the fire near San Francisco.



The wildfire is at Yosemite, which is many hours away from San Francisco. It should not affect your enjoyment of the museum. Have fun!


----------



## KCmike

Came across a wonderful review that I thought I would share with everyone.  The hope of a visit is back on again this winter.  I really hope I get out there this time!  Enjoy this review I found.

http://voyagesextraordinaires.blogspot.ca/2013/06/the-walt-disney-family-museum.html


----------



## LarryFmScotland

Robin and I have booked our flights to go to the museum next weekend. We are really keen to see the Mary Blair exhibit before it closes down. Also will be something different to write about in Disney Diaries 3!!


Cheers Larry.


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

sorry if this is a silly question, but some of the photos show a great view of the Golden Gate from the museum.  Are there areas where you can go out on the grounds and take photos of the bridge in the background.  I'm sure there are better places in San Fran to be able to do that, but since we will be at the museum anyway...


----------



## andrewilley

The best view is from the rear window inside the museum, the grounds area is rather blocked by buildings/etc. Wouldn't be too long a walk to head down to the water to get much nicer view though.

Andre


----------



## KCmike

andrewilley said:


> The best view is from the rear window inside the museum, the grounds area is rather blocked by buildings/etc. Wouldn't be too long a walk to head down to the water to get much nicer view though.
> 
> Andre



Nice to see you post over here Andre.  When did you go?  Do you have a trip report on it?


----------



## andrewilley

KCmike said:


> Nice to see you post over here Andre.  When did you go?  Do you have a trip report on it?



I was there in August 2011 (tying in with visiting the D23 Expo) and again last year during our road trip from LA to SF. I'm not so good with trip reports though...

Andre


----------



## andrewilley

I especially liked the fact that you can now take photos and video. I would insert a pic here, but the DIS insert feature isn't playing ball at the moment.

Andre


----------



## old lady

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Pollyanna652

Bring Kleenex.  I've been three times and cry every single time in the final room.   Allow yourself a minimum of three hours, even if you're not a huge Walt Disney fan (you will be by the time you leave!).  The museum is laid out in such an entertaining and informative way, you're just drawn in!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

The final gallery is very moving. I appreciate the quiet time it provides after the previous gallery where we go back and experience Walt's passing as the world did in December 1966. That final gallery allows you to collect your thoughts before re-entering present time.


----------



## JenniferKJ

Me and my husband will be visiting California this October and this museum too!


----------



## Merry Mousketeer

JenniferKJ said:


> Me and my husband will be visiting California this October and this museum too!


The museum is a very special place and you could easily spend a full day there and not experience all the interactive presentations. The museum is currently closed due to the pandemic, but there have been rumours that they are getting ready to reopen. I recently received an email message from the deYoung Museum in Golden Gate Park announcing their reopening plans. In the meantime, check out the virtual tour of the museum on their webpage. www.waltdisney.org


----------



## idayrarecorded

We happened to be in SF that week and I was so excited to get tickets.


----------

